# List of Nicknames For Different Ducks.....



## Lil' Tanker

I posted this in Branta's N.D. forum and figured it was interesting enough to start its own thread, so here we go.

Please add all nicknames you have heard different species of waterfowel called and be sure to explain. Thanks

I will get it started:

Greenheads = Drake mallard
Susie Q's = Hen Mallard
Buffy's = Bufflehead
Woodies = Wood Duck
Hollywoods = Shoveler
Smilies = Shoveler
Spoons = ?
Sawbill = Merganser
Can = Canvas Back


Continue....


----------



## daddyduck

Butterballs = Buffleheads


----------



## GoneFishin

Hollywoods = Northern Shoveler
Spoonies = Northern Shoveler

Ringbill = Ringed Neck Duck
Black Jack = Ringed Neck Duck

Pinny = Pintail
Sprig = Pintail

Old Squaw = Long Tailed Duck

Woodrows = Woodducks

Red Legs = Mallards (late season)

Black Feet = Canadian Geese

Bills = Scaup
Bluebills = Scaup


----------



## bartley

dumpster chickens
sky rats
big seagulls
nasty things
sh*t eaters
BF goodrich tires
golf course pet
flying lake trout
F'in nasty goose
=
geese. i know they arent ducks, but i couldnt resist :lol: 
~chris


----------



## mykass

Here is a few more.

flying woodchucks-goose 
mergs- megansers

mykass

If your dog wont retrieve it dont eat it.


----------



## stacemo

Lil' Tanker said:


> Barrow's = ???


Barrows Goldeneye vs Common Goldeneye. Both are probably called whistlers because their wings whistle when they fly

Goldeneye = whistler


----------



## duckcommander101

Wigeon = Robbers


----------



## walleye express

Around Desert Storm time we took to calling Commorant's "Scuds". Then of course we appropriately called 3 inch #2 Winchesters Patriot Missiles. :tdo12: 

Of course they taste a little gammie. Kinda like Spotted Owl. :tdo12: :tdo12:  :yikes: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wyle_e_coyote

Hollywood, Smillies, Spoons = Shoveler
Sprig = drake Pintail
Buffies = Buffelhead
Bull = Drake Canveseback
Can = any Canveseback.

My friend calls all Canada Geese , Big Mexicans, because allot winter in N. Mexico. He thought is was only fair to the Mexican people....:lol:


----------



## ThE CaN MaN

Candian Goose- Richard Soy 

Buffaloni- Buffle Head


----------



## Lil' Tanker

Thanks stacemo I only new them as goldeneyes I did not know the different kinds.

keep them coming guys.

Bartley, we sure have a lot of money invested in huntin those sky rats don't we :evil:


----------



## TSS Caddis

Out east Scoter's are Coots.

When I miss they are all called Mother F'ers.


----------



## Ken Martin

Marsh Dart = Merganser

Black Jack = Ringneck

Black and Whites = Divers



Ken


----------



## joefsu

Fish Duck = Common Merganser

Hoodies = Hooded Merganser


Didn't see them so I figured I'd add them. 

Oh, and "Rats with wings" = seagulls (That's what I call'em anyway. :lol

Joe


----------



## Steven Arend

Mud Chicken = Coot
Fish Duck = Merganser
T's or Mosquitoes = Teal
Curly's ducks = Big fat local Mallards fed by the towns people.
Beach Eagles = seagulls


Steve


----------



## crazydrakes

Bluebills= Jacks
Coots= marsh chickens
bufflehead= buffalo ducks
Canvasback= can
ringneck= ringer
merganser= ditch darts
redheads= reds
goldeneyes= clown ducks
shovelers= smiley faced duck or hollywoods
wood ducks= woody's
teal= rockets
cormorants= those Mother [email protected]#$&*s
Mallards= curly tails
Snow geese= white devils
canada geese= honkers

All drakes are Bulls... it just sounds good! :lol: 

Thats what we call them.


----------



## Branta

clown ducks? is that becuase they make you look silly?!!!  


dinks & short necks: small species canadas
Honks: Giants

pterodactyls: Cranes

bar bellies: specs

baldies/cottontops: Wigeon

greys/gads/froggers: gadwall

Pocket duck: teal

Lizards: mergs

woodrow:woody

"is that a duck?" no it's a _G-U-eleven _ : (uncle was in the air force and called gulls "G-U -11's" becuase he swore they were spy planes  and that they'd go back and tell the ducks about our little trap!

and one that still cracks me up everytime I hear him say it is : Black pricks.

That's what one of my friends on PEI calls Cormorants! He can't stand them (maybe being an island commercial fisherman has something to do with it!) but imagine a guy like "black beard" the pirate with a scotish accent bellowing out: HEY!! Geet outta har' you black prick! Als I shoot 'cha right in da puss! :lol:


----------



## Mike L

.............ROFLOL..... You guys are cracking me up.
Cormorants ? =..........LOL
Black What ?....LOL..............I see quite a few people really like cormorants


----------



## mykass

HA I got one more:

Vlasik Dill Pickle poster child- sandhill crane


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid

bluebill down south = dos gris ..........pronounced doe...grays
gadwall down south = grey ducks
mallard down south = french ducks


----------

